# Too many flies = too many dead flies



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

So my first FF culture I started myself did really good and produced a ton of flies... way too many flies!!! I should have put them into an over flow container but I was really busy this week and just didnt get around to it. Now there is a pile of dead flies in the culture and still a good amount of live ones. Should I just leave it like that or transfer the live ones to another culture (i am assuming thats what I should do). And other then letting them crawl all over me trying to seperate live from dead any strategies on getting the live guy seperated?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

This has happened to me on a few occasions - typically when I miss the "bloom" on a culture - it seems that you lose a lot when you are not taking them out.

What I do is just dump the dead flies out into another cup. You'll get a bunch of lives ones out that way too. Then I just go ahead put the cup in the terrarium. The live flies will crawl out the top and an hour later I just simply remove the cup full of dead flies. 

The trick is to stagger the creation of your cultures so that they don't all bloom at the same time. That will help you to better utilize the flies. If it's still a problem . . . get MORE FROGS!  haha!


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh get more frogs have could I have not seen that option!!! LOL Thanks for the help Ill try that.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I second the option of getting more frogs as well. Works great except when you run out of viable cultures, because your frogs eat too much.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah . . . it's that whole supply and demand crap . . .


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

BTW, if you have fish that will eat FF's, that's a great use for the dead ones, or larvae. Live ones tend to walk on water which some fish have trouble with.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Dip the dead flies in a little chocolate and let them dry. Next time you're at work or school and get a little rumble in your tummy, pop some in your mouth! Nutritious snack! You can even supplement if need be.


----------



## Hibiscusmile (Jul 29, 2008)

OH! you need some baby mantis to help u out there, they can just sit on top of the cup and pick them off for u!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

McBobs said:


> Dip the dead flies in a little chocolate and let them dry. Next time you're at work or school and get a little rumble in your tummy, pop some in your mouth! Nutritious snack! You can even supplement if need be.


I actually prefer to sprinkle them on ice cream.

John

edit-sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

I dunno Im just gonna go with lightly toasted. Maybe some Brie...


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Geckoguy said:


> I dunno Im just gonna go with lightly toasted. Maybe some Brie...


That`s sounds good, maybe you could sell them at the next Dead show!

John


----------

